

FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report - grigio
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2014-10-2014-12.html

======
kchoudhu
I'd like to see uplift of the network stack. In particular, IPSEC availability
by default (seriously, I don't want to compile a custom kernel to set up a
VPN), and an updated PF from upstream.

~~~
pyvpx
Syntax changes and freebsds smp "enhancements" means you'll be waiting a bit
longer, methinks

~~~
kchoudhu
Yeah, I was reading "that" thread from last July. It was depressing that pf
hasn't really moved forward since 2009.

~~~
UNIXgod
I'm not. No need to fix what is not broken.

------
ntw1103
It is exciting to see work towards xen dom0 support.

------
X-Istence
This isn't a roadmap, this is more about individuals reporting back on what
they accomplished in the past couple of months and gives an overview of
changes the FreeBSD community is making.

FreeBSD doesn't really have something like a roadmap.

~~~
grigio
Right, thanks to who corrected the title

